# How many m/c after seeing healthy fetus and heartbeat?



## robinson380

I had an us at 7 weeks and the doctor said the fetus looked perfect and the heartbeat was 151. I was just curious to know how many of you ladies experinced this? I started spotting 4 1/2 weeks later and when I went to the doctor they said the baby stopped growing at 9w4d. I had a d&c on 6/8/12, which would have been the appt date for my 12 week appt :(


----------



## bamagurl

We went through the same thing. We went at 8 weeks and saw the baby and there was a heart rate of 161 and when we went back for the 12 weeks apt the heartbeat was gone ;( The baby had died around 9-10 weeks. I had a d&c the following day on April 19th

So sorry for your loss


----------



## sallyhansen76

Soo sorry for your loss

I went through it too, 8 week appointment heard hb. 12 week appointment u/s showed healthy happy baby. 
14w appointment another u/s showed a baby no hb


----------



## robinson380

Did either of you two have any testing or did the doc tell you "it's probably due to a chromosomal abnormality" and "there is nothing you could have done to prevent it." I just wonder if I have some type of blood clotting disorder or hormonal imbalance that could easily be tested for so that I may take preventative measures before TTC


----------



## Amy0210

This happened to us, I went to the dr on May 18th (7weeks), we saw the heartbeat everything was great, 2 weeks later (June 1) went for another US (9weeks), no heartbeat and the baby had stopped growing at 7w2 days. I never had any bleeding or cramping. We were devastated. I had a D&C after on June 14 after waiting 2 more weeks to see if I would miscarriage naturally.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Robinson, they tested the fetus after the D&C and there was nothing abnormal. Being a first mmc they dont do too much testing. (it actually happens to 1 in 5 pregnancies, which i so not so pleased to learn AFTER my mmc, felt like i would have been more prepared had i actually known the risks) If you ve had multiple mc then they may have testing. 
But yes if the baby doesnt make it past a certain point usually 14 weeks it is usually due to a chomosone abnormatily. 
I know its hard, sending u lots of hugs hun. Again sorry for your loss.


----------



## bamagurl

When they did the ultrasound at 12 weeks they found there appeared to be fluid around the baby's brain and their were abnormalities in the baby's limbs. It was still hard for me to deal with but it strangely made it somewhat easier to deal with.


----------



## robinson380

Even knowing how common miscarriages are still leaves me with unanswered questions. Hopefully, I will never have another mc, but if I go on to have 1 or 2 more and then tests are finally ran on me and I find out that I could have taken, for example, a baby aspirin to help with blood clotting I will be very devasted and will constatantly think about how I should have done more. I guess I am just worrying about any possibility and want to prevent from ever having to feel this way again if possible.


----------



## bamagurl

That is completely understandable!


----------



## sp92

Sorry for your loss. :hugs:

I had 3 private early scans where we found a healthy heartbeat of 158bpm, but they kept telling me my dates were off and I was earlier than I thought. But now I think that actually, something wasn't developing correctly and my dates WERE right because what they were telling me meant I'd have had a positive test at 2 weeks pregnant, which just doesn't add up. I mc'd the day before my official 12 week scan. Everyone went on about how once you see a hb, your chances of mc are miniscule, but just goes to show that it does still happen. :cry: xx


----------



## FeLynn

Had a heart beat of 157, baby's heart stopped at 13.2 weeks


----------



## PinkCupcake

Yep I had this :( I had my scan at 8 weeks, measuring 8 weeks 1 day. I then went back for my 12 week scan, to get told that my baby had died within a few hours of my first scan. The baby looked just like a tiny little baby with a nose, chin, and body at the scan! with a healthy heartbeat too. She said everything looked perfect. It just shows how quick these things happen :( and this is the thing I find hardest to accept! the fact that we saw our baby so healthy and this happens just hours after. Argh :( x x


----------



## BabyDragon

Saw baby and baby's heart beating at 8+, came back a week later, and he was gone... Got off of progesterone supplements and miscarried naturally a few days later...

I feel better believing that my body knows what it's doing....


----------



## amjon

We saw the heartbeat (101) and fetus measured at 6 weeks then. We went back 2 weeks later and baby measured the same with no heartbeat. My first also had a heartbeat until 27 weeks. I went to he Endo today (referred for thyroid) and he said I had insulin resistance that may have caused the stillborn/ MC.


----------



## kirannmar

I've just been through the same thing. I had a scan when I thought I was 6 weeks however the ultrasound showed I was only 5 weeks and 3 days. I went back at 7 weeks and the.scan measured the baby at 6 weeks but it had a strong and healthy heartbeat. I was worried because my dates kept slipping and then I ended up in hospital with a.threatened miscarriage. Long story short, 4 weeks later I was back in hospital due to bleeding and.an ul


----------



## kirannmar

I've just been through the same thing. I had a scan when I thought I was 6 weeks however the ultrasound showed I was only 5 weeks and 3 days. I went back at 7 weeks and the.scan measured the baby at 6 weeks but it had a strong and healthy heartbeat. I was worried because my dates kept slipping and then I ended up in hospital with a.threatened miscarriage. 

Long story short, 4 weeks later I was back in hospital due to bleeding and an ultrasound revealed the baby had stopped developing at 8 weeks 2 days. I had the d&c 2 weeks ago and I'm still coming to terms with it. 

The real kicker is my niece is pregnant with her 2nd child and is a week behind where I should have been.

Kirstin


----------



## PinkCupcake

robinson380 said:


> Did either of you two have any testing or did the doc tell you "it's probably due to a chromosomal abnormality" and "there is nothing you could have done to prevent it." I just wonder if I have some type of blood clotting disorder or hormonal imbalance that could easily be tested for so that I may take preventative measures before TTC

Everything was running through my mind when I found out about the loss. I wondered so many things, so I asked for tests to be done after I had the operation but they refused. They apparently "don't do that". But yeah, they are the exact words I got told.. that it was "95% down to chromosomal abnormality and nobody could have done anything to prevent it". So annoying! They might have to tell people this every day so it's a walk in the park to them, but to us.. it's more than that. Would be nice to atleast know that they tried to get some answers as to what happened. xx


----------



## robinson380

I know at least since they have already drawn so much blood they could check hormone levels and for blood clotting (autoimmune disorders) beacause I have read several success stories on here but for some it is not until after a 2nd or 3rd loss when the docs finally run the tests! Then there is a relatively simple fix and a healthy baby to follow.


----------



## goldforever

I had a scan at 8 weeks due to spotting,i was told everything looked great,normal good strong heatbeat and the spotting was nothing to worry over.My next scan Two weeks later the baby had died. I wasnt offered any testing. x


----------



## FeLynn

with all the ladies I have been seeing who have had a loss after hearing the heartbeat, I think drs should stop saying "chances go down after you heart a good heartbeat" clearly chances of a loss decrease as you progess but it does happen and it seems its happening a lot. If or when I get pregnant again I have no clue how I am going to handle it. having 2 losses then getting pregnant and making it to 13.2 weeks then losing the baby was just heart breaking. Dont think my heart will ever be whole again knowing my baby was a girl! I have wanted a girl since I was a little girll myself and to have finally gotten pregnant with her just to have her taken from me hurts so bad. I love my sons to death but I think a little girl would have made our family even more complete!


----------



## BlueBoo

It's happened to me twice, my 2nd and 3rd mmcs, I saw a heartbeat at around 6-7 weeks both times. On 2nd one I had no symptoms at all, just went for a reassurance scan at 10 weeks and the heartbeat had gone, baby had stopped growing not long after we saw the heartbeat. 3rd time started spotting one morning around 11 weeks, went to EPU and again no hb and baby measuring 7 weeks. I have read that they start 'shrinking' after the heart stops so it may be that they actually went on longer but just measured 7 weeks at the scan.
I was offered some testing after the 3rd one but only bloods, and they all came back fine (think it was mainly blood clotting issues they tested for). I also had to collect the 'tissue' and take it in for testing but they said they couldn't get any results from it so I'll never know if it was chromosomally normal or not. Then they just sent me away to try again with no help whatsoever. Just cross your fingers and hope it doesn't happen a 4th time. I am not sure if I can.


----------



## FeLynn

BlueBoo said:


> It's happened to me twice, my 2nd and 3rd mmcs, I saw a heartbeat at around 6-7 weeks both times. On 2nd one I had no symptoms at all, just went for a reassurance scan at 10 weeks and the heartbeat had gone, baby had stopped growing not long after we saw the heartbeat. 3rd time started spotting one morning around 11 weeks, went to EPU and again no hb and baby measuring 7 weeks. I have read that they start 'shrinking' after the heart stops so it may be that they actually went on longer but just measured 7 weeks at the scan.
> I was offered some testing after the 3rd one but only bloods, and they all came back fine (think it was mainly blood clotting issues they tested for). I also had to collect the 'tissue' and take it in for testing but they said they couldn't get any results from it so I'll never know if it was chromosomally normal or not. Then they just sent me away to try again with no help whatsoever. Just cross your fingers and hope it doesn't happen a 4th time. I am not sure if I can.



I have had 3 losses. each were sent for testing only one was far enough along, 13.2 weeks. I only had signs with my 2nd loss bleeding cramping pain it felt like labor. My 1st loss I didnt know I found out via ultrasound and my 3rd loss I also found out via ultrasound the babys heart had stopped. Had no bleeding or cramping or pain just a gut feeling something wasn't right with my 1st and 3rd loss. 

Im not sure but once the babys heart stops or it stops growing depending on when you find out, doesnt the baby start to fall apart "shrink" in size????:shrug::shrug: I would assume so b/c the babys or fetus is in a bag of water!

so how do drs really know how far along a baby was? unless they are keeping an eye on the women and her pregnancy and checking every so often they are just guessing by what they have left to guess off of which is the dead fetus/baby. this is all too confusing and one big headache.:growlmad:

I was able to find out my baby was normal and was a baby girl!!!!:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## sallyhansen76

Felyn to anser your quesiton on how they tell is depending on the size of the baby. When the babies passes it starts to shrink at approx the same rate it grows. So if the baby measures 10w but baby should measure 11w baby probably died a week prior. Not sure if i am explaining myself properly...
Hope that helps


----------



## FeLynn

sallyhansen76 said:


> Felyn to anser your quesiton on how they tell is depending on the size of the baby. When the babies passes it starts to shrink at approx the same rate it grows. So if the baby measures 10w but baby should measure 11w baby probably died a week prior. Not sure if i am explaining myself properly...
> Hope that helps

yes I understand but if they test the baby/fetus way after it has died they don't know exactly when the baby actually died. thanks for trying to clear that up!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Lol


----------



## Melanieanne77

I saw a heartbeat at 6 weeks, 7 weeks, 8 weeks and then lost the pregnancy at 9 weeks :(

So sorry for everyone's losses x


----------



## ginny83

I've experienced this as too. I had a scan at 7 weeks and 9 weeks - both scans were perfect, they even put me ahead both times by a day. Then at my 12+1 scan I was told that the baby didn't have a heart beat and measured 11+5 :( I ended up having a D&C a week later.

I also had testing done on the baby and it came back with normal chromosomes. So they said it was just one of those unlucky things. Even though I already have one son, I do wonder if I also have some kind of blood clotting issue?!

Sallyhasen - yours is the closest I've found to my loss - where the chromosomes have been fine, but the baby passed away late in the first tri. 

Hopefully we all get our sticky babies soon x


----------



## kelly4

Hi ladies, I had a scan at 7.1 weeks, as I have pcos and very irregular periods, this pregnancy I hadnt had one for 14 months, so they needed to date me, and baby was there and heart beat was 150 bpp, had a bit of spotting after, thought it was down to the internal ultrasound. This didnt stop for two weeks, so went back and was scanned and its heart had stopped two days after my first scan. I had a d&c on the 30th of March, now I am ready to start trying again. I am so sorry for everyones losses and I would not wish this on anyone.


----------



## BeautifulD

It happened to me too, this is my first mmc my third mc. We saw skittles heartbeating at 7+1 everything was perfect. I went on tuesday 10 weeks exactly for a reassurance scan as I felt something just wasn't right and skittles hear stopped beating a week ago, I go for my erpc on Tuesday.


----------



## Andypanda6570

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
I already had 3 boys 20, 18 ad 11 and I got pregnant by accident at age 40.
Every sonogram was normal her heartbeat was picked up at 7 weeks and was 192. Everything was fine. Then at 20 weeks I went in to do amnio and before I could they did a sonogram and Ava was gone. :cry::cry: My heart was broke and still is 15 months later.......her tissue was tested but didn't grow so i will never know why she died. I refused the D&E and I gave birth to her at home, I could have died this way but I wanted to see my Ava and I don't regret it for a minute. The doctors told me most likely it was chromosomal but for me I will never know, likely is not a diagnosis. I am 42 now and for me I just can't try again. I am to scared . My SIL is 21 weeks 
pregnant and it is torture for me and she also has 3 boys and isn't saying what this baby is, if it is a girl I will be broken but I have to come to terms with it and move on. I never thought ever I could feel so much pain, but loosing a baby is like no other pain in the world. I am so sorry for everyone's loss. XOXOXO Andrea


----------



## manuiti

Yep, me too. We saw a lovely heartbeat at 6 weeks and 8 weeks and baby was measuring a couple of days ahead. At around 10 weeks I had a dream where I saw our baby's heart stop beating but I didn't think more about it. Again, a couple of days later I remember commenting to hubby that I just didn't feel pregnant, but meant it along the lines of I must be lucky with the symptoms. Then we went for the NT scan on June 6th at 11 weeks while we were on holiday and the screen was still - no heartbeat - and baby was measuring 10 weeks. Saw my RE when I got home on the 9th who confirmed no h/b, and had another scan that evening just before my D&E which showed nothing different. Thinking back on that dream does unnerve me a bit.


----------



## BeautifulD

I think a mothers gut instinct is the strongest there is hun. I just didn't feel right from last weds and I couldn't shake the feeling that something was wrong which is why I went for my reassurance scan this tuesday. It just so happens that Skittles heart stopped around last weds :shrug:


----------



## manuiti

It's uncanny but I think you must be right. Big :hugs:


----------



## xobabyhopes

we lost our baby 3 days after our 12 week appt, i even saw the heartbeat and the baby kinda waved at me. like manuiti i kinda of had dreams that i would get hurt or something (even though i didnt get hurt) and our baby didnt make it. i even woke myself up, a few days before i lost the baby at work, sreaming "not my baby". mothers instinct is always right, even though sometimes i wish it wasnt.


----------



## Gem09

Sorry for your losses ladies!

Ive had 2 miscarriages, 1st mc in dec 2010, 2nd one in may this year.

I had a scan at 9 weeks, measured correctly and saw hearbeat, all was great, got to 11 weeks and i didnt feel right, so got sent for a scan and no heartbeat. Totally devestated, i honestly thought when you saw the heartbeat chances of miscarriage dropped.

Im hoping 3rd times a charm!

Good Luck to you all xxx


----------



## MrsWhy

Hi,

I've had 2 m/c (7 and 9 weeks) where in both instances I saw the heartbeat and then the baby died. One was in Nov 2011 and the other at the beginning of May this year.

I had been hoping that because of my age (nearly 40) that they would send me for tests but they've refused to do so unless I have 3 m/c's. We've started trying again and I'm hoping that the odds are with me for my next one to be my rainbow baby. 

Xx


----------



## gormama

My first miscarriage was in November and we saw a heartbeat at 7 w, then went in at 12 weeks for a normal ultra sound and there was no heartbeat. I had no pain or bleeding to make me think something was wrong. They said it happened around 8-9 weeks. I had a D & C the next day. We did not have the tissue tested. 
It took almost 5 months for my HCG levels to get to 0 ( I don't think the doctor got everything out in D&C), and I finally had a period and got pregnant right after that. Went in right away to confirm, then had an ultra sound at 5 weeks. Saw a yolk sac, but nothing else because it was so early. Went back a week later and there was a heartbeat, but slow. So we knew it wasn't going to end well. So much waiting and going in for ultra sounds and finally there was no heartbeat. Went in for D & C the following morning on June 1 (with a different doctor in the same practice). We did have the tissue tested and it showed Trisomy 16, which is not compatible with a live birth. They say I'm at no higher risk for another miscarriage, but I wish we could've had the tissue tested from the first miscarriage. 
Good luck to you all.


----------



## aliss

2 previous HB's but there was an SCH too. I found out on the 3rd ultrasound. I expected the first 2 to result in MC but was blindsided at the 3rd, thought we made it :( I was 10 weeks apprx.


----------

